# food recycling?



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

ok, so I had an idea on a business idea, tell me if I'm crazy or if there would be a thing for it. Would people and/or businesses pay to have their food recycled? If so, how would you charge? TIA


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, there's a joke here.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you mean to compost it either the regular way, or vermicomposting? They might pay a minimal amount for you to pick it up - getting them to separate it well from non compostable stuff can be difficult.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If I were a potential customer I would want to know what was in it for me. Would I get compost in exchange?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The only way to find out is to ask. I've heard about a prison that runs it's kitchen waste through a worm bed that is 100+' long. The castings are put back into the garden but they could be sold and so could the worms.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree that vermicomposting would be the way to go, if you're in a climate that would allow them to survive winters. Where I am, I need to keep the worms inside and heated, which makes it difficult to do a large operation - they might survive in a huge pile situation, but the cold slows/stops their working. Since the composting worms like it at temps of 50+ to 75+, it is a major concern where temps get to below freezing for months. There is a lot of info on redwormcomposting.com, and the WormFarmingAlliance on Facebook. From what I see, the large commercial operations take a large investment in equipment to handle the material, but are certainly a valuable business for a community.


----------

